# mini cooper 2009



## kadaj (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello! I want to put a sound system on my car, but i want to keep the factory radio, i know there is a really good write up here, and I read it. But i want a single amp for all of my speakers and another one for an 8inch sub.

please talk to me like a noob, because this is a my first sound system. I really want to do it on my own since i want to learn.

so please let me know, my car has 6 speakers 4 up front and 2 on the back.
plus the sub I am going to add.

thanks in advance


----------

